# ساعة حائط ورود



## مسوقة26 (31 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

(لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، له الملك وله الحمد، يحيي ويميت وهو حي لا يموت، بيده الخير وهو على كل شيء قدير)




الرجاء اضغط على العنوان الازرق لمشاهدة التفاصيل 


*
*

*
*ساعة حائط LOVE قلب*
*55.00 ر.س 








*
*

*
*ساعة حائط قلب*
*55.00 ر.س 







*
*

*
*ساعة حائط ورود *
*42.00 ر.س 







*
*

*
*ساعة حائط LOVE*
*42.00 ر.س 






*اراء بعض زبائننا 
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صرخات الرحيل 


_نشكرلكم جهودكم المبذوله وتعاملكم جدا راااااقي ومنتجاتكم مميزه واسعاركم منااااااااااسبه 
ونتمى لكم التوفيييق_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صرخات الرحيل
_اخي الكريم
نشكر لكم جزيل الشكر علي تعاملكم وتعاونكم معي وماعليش تعبانكم معي والاغراض جدا رااااااائعه وتعاملكم راااااقي 
والله يكثرمن امثالكم والله يوفقكم ويرزقكم ويحفظكم من كل مكروه
ولناتعاملات معكم_



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة رغد الأحمدي
_تحية طيبة....أشكركي على تعاونكي والسرعة في تلبية الطلب صراحة قمة ورقي في التعامل والاهتمام والطلبية كانت كاملة بدون نقص فجزاكي الله كل خير وفقكي في عملك .._

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس يتيمة 


_بضاعة مميزة+امانة +اسعار مميزة+تعامل راقي=متجر هونج كونج-----
موفقين يااارب-_



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذبحني الشوق
_سلام عليكم قد طلبت مني اكتب تجربتي والله نسيت 

انا تعاملت مع متجر هونج كونج صراحه تعبته شوي بالالوان




وتاخرت باستلام الطلب لاكن الحق لله كان متعاون معي 
ورغم تاخيري لاكن وفر للي طلباتي وكانت مواعيده دقيقه وجا بالوقت 
موفق ان شاء الله



_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احساس يتيمة 


_احلى تحية لاحلى متجر ----
تعامل دوووق واسعار روووعة وبضاعة مميزة----
مزيدا من التقدم وبالتوفيييييق---_



اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مشتاقه له 722 


_











اللهـ يوفقكـ خيوو وفتح لكـ بآب رزقهـ من حيث لا تحتسب

بصرآحهـ انآ جربت العطور اللي اعرفها نفس *الريحهـ* ونفس *الثبات* وخاآآصآآ المجوعه الاخيرهـ بما اني اشتريت بالجملهـ مرآآ رهيبه
يعني مرآآ ختيرهـ وخآآصهـ انها تنفع للشنطهـ بما انها 15 مل
وغير الشنط والمحافظ << من جد الله يوفقكـ ع المصداقييهـ

و جد شهادتي فيكـ مجروحهـ من نآحيهـ الامانهـ والتعآمل 
قمهـ بالذوق ., << مع اني لخطتهـ كتير هع

الله يخليكـ ليعين ترجيكـ .... وبآركـ لكـ برزقكـ





¬» e н s ɑ s . в ɪ ɴ τ . ғ ᴀ н ᴀ ᴅ
_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة آلم وعشنآهـ 


_مووووفقين
التعامل.معاكم.جدآآآ..رائع
يعطيكم.ربي.الف.عآآآآفيه_

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرياضيات 


_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
حبيت انقل تجربتي مع متجر هونج كونج وغيرهم من التاجرات
طلبت تقريبا من اسبوع عطور من المتجر وبصراحه عجبتني حيل وتعاملهم راقي واسعارهم رووووووووعه في متناول الجميع000
ولا انسى التاجره شجون والبريئه وام جمال وتاجره ماك اظن اسمها نووور نسيت بضبط والتاجر جنون الاناقه وتاجره بعد عندها كريم املا والجهاز الوردي من الصناعيه ناسيه اسمها بصرااااحه كلهم ذووووق وتعاملهم راااااقي وموااااااعيدهم مضبوطه وبالتوفيق يارب للجميع واي تاجر او تاجره بتعامل معاهم برسل تجربتي سواء زينه او شينه ليستفيد الجميع_

رساله شكر لمتجر هونج كونج والتاجره(شجون والبريئه وغيرهم)

*ونتشرف بزيارتكم لمتجرنا 
WWW.HONG-K.NET


طريقة الشراء والتوصيل 
داخل المدينه المنورة 
يسلم يد بيد عن طريق مندوب 
او زيارتكم لنا في المحل
المدينه المنورة - العزيزيه - شارع الامام البخاري - امام الضمان الاجتماعي النسوي 
خارج المدينة المنورة 
يتم ارسال المبلغ على الحساب 
ويتم ارسال البضاعه عن طريق شركة زاجل او شركة رواحل 
للطلب او الاستفسار الاتصال على الجوال 
0541766449خااااص بالرجال
0569066904خااااص بالنساء 
او عن طريق برنامجwhatsApp 
على احد الرقمين الموجوده 
او عن طريق البلاك بيري 
Pin:213a4346










*​




__________________

للطلب او الاستفسار يرجى الاتصال على 
0541766449 خاااص بالرجال
0569066904 خاااص بالنساااء
او زورونا على الموقع 
www.hong-k.net​


----------

